# Eden filters discontinued, no spares available



## Dreadlockdog (6 Sep 2020)

Hi all,

I set up my Eden 511 thermo filter last weekend and within minutes it was dripping from the top seal to the main housing, probably a drip every second or more.

I tried taking it all apart and reseating many times but the leak would keep reappearing in a new position.

I emailed Aquatix2u where I bought the filter and with a few emails I was told to contact Oase support.

A quick call to Dan at Oase technical support to discuss and was informed that the Eden filters are discontinued and spares are pretty much unavailable. He said that they would honour a refund through Aquatix2u and return the unit back to them.

We also discussed getting the Oase filtosmart 100 as it's the replacement to the Eden and suggested to upgrade to it instead of getting a replacement Eden with no spares support.

I then spoke to Martin at Aquatix and said all of the above and was told to buy the Oase first and return the Eden and do a swop over easily.

This is now complete after buying the Oase on Thursday and delivered on Saturday. No leaks, still quiet and probably has a higher flow rate.

Much appreciation to Aquatix2u and Oase support they were very helpful and easy to deal with.


----------



## dw1305 (6 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





Dreadlockdog said:


> A quick call to Dan at Oase technical support to discuss and was informed that the Eden filters are discontinued and spares are pretty much unavailable.


I suspect all our members (who have had tanks for a reasonable amount of time) have a big pile <"of "obsolete" filters">, which are perfectly good, except for missing some small, but essential part.

That was why I started buying <"second hand Eheims">, the spare parts are <"ridiculously expensive">, but at least you can get them.

cheers Darrel


----------



## GHNelson (6 Sep 2020)

If a filter starts leaking from the head!
The first inspection I do is look at the O ring around the head!
These can have small imperfections during manufacture which can cause leaks.

Very fine Wet and Dry paper can remove those!


----------



## Dreadlockdog (6 Sep 2020)

I'd say that the o-ring was baggy and not fitting tightly hence causing the leak.

Don't have a problem buying second hand out of production items but not finding out that a new product is already discontinued without prior knowledge.


----------



## dw1305 (6 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





Dreadlockdog said:


> but not finding out that a new product is already discontinued without prior knowledge


Yes, it sucks. I'd like to think that the present world situation would make manufacturers think a lot more carefully about the concept of <"_built in obsolescence_">, but I guess it is built into most companies financial models and it isn't going to happen any time soon.

cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 Sep 2020)

Dreadlockdog said:


> I'd say that the o-ring was baggy and not fitting tightly hence causing the leak.
> 
> Don't have a problem buying second hand out of production items but not finding out that a new product is already discontinued without prior knowledge.


The retailer has the responsibility over faulty goods the advice to contact anyone else is a diversion tactic (UK consumer law)if you are sure its faulty you could ask for a refund


----------



## Dreadlockdog (6 Sep 2020)

PARAGUAY said:


> The retailer has the responsibility over faulty goods the advice to contact anyone else is a diversion tactic (UK consumer law)if you are sure its faulty you could ask for a refund


I was referred back to Oase as I was out of the 30 days of purchase timeframe. I asked for a refund and Oase and Aquatix2u were willing to accept


----------

